# بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"



## cobcob (15 يناير 2007)

*رجاء 
لو سمحتم كنت بادور على ترنيمة اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا (ياللى دايما لما بابعد تندهيلى)
وكنت بادور على شريط لاسمك أرنم بتاع فريق ترينتى​*


----------



## fouly78 (15 يناير 2007)

*عينينا الأثنين ..حدورلك عليهم أختي العزيزة  و إن شاء الله الاقيهم و إنتظري مني رد قريب جدا ..بس ماتنسيناش في صلاواتك*​


----------



## cobcob (16 يناير 2007)

*أنا امبارح بس لقيت ترنيمة (اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا)
بس لسه مش لاقية شريط لاسمك أرنم 
وهاحاول أرفع الترنيمة دى لأنها فعلا جميلة​*


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2007)

ترنيمة اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/8928313/22885a5/___online.html

شريط لاسمك ارنم عندى على الجهاز وجارى رفعه


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2007)

لاسمك ارنم
http://rapidshare.com/files/1293992...__1603____1575___1585___1606___1605_.mp3.html


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2007)

ما احلى الحريه
http://rapidshare.com/files/1294195...___1604___1581___1585___1610___1577_.mp3.html

نفس الخبز
http://rapidshare.com/files/1294241...___1575___1604___1582___1576___1586_.mp3.html

الغروب
http://rapidshare.com/files/12943230/__1575___1604___1594___1585___1608___1576_.mp3.html
بطرس
http://rapidshare.com/files/12943990/__1576___1591___1585___1587_.mp3.html
طبريه
http://rapidshare.com/files/12944683/__1591___1576___1585___1610___1577_.mp3.html


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2007)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا
بجد مش عارفة أشكرك ازاى
وآسفة انى اتأخرت فى ردى بس النت مش شغال عندى​*


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2007)

ولا يهمك لو الروابط دى خلصت فى غيرهم 
انا فى الخدمه


----------



## diana (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك بس انا مش عارفة احمل من على الرابيد شير ممكن حد يقوللى ازاى


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2007)

بسيطة خالص تدوسى على اللينك 
هتلاقى اخر الصفحه كلمه free
دوسى عليها 
هتفتح صفحه فى نصفها كدة هتلاقى عداد بالثوانى لما  يخلص هتلاقى صورة مكتوب فيها ارع حروف او ارقام انقليهم فى المربع الفاضى ودوسى داونلود​


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2007)

*سورى بجد بس ال rapidshare  مش بيشتغل عندى ف ياريت ترفعهولى على موقع تانى

:dntknw: *​


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2007)

الغروب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9557161/9b15a1a9/_online.html

بطرس
http://www.4shared.com/file/9557665/99377335/_online.html

طبريه
http://www.4shared.com/file/9557834/99d99aec/_online.html

لاسمك ارنم
http://www.4shared.com/file/9558605/970ec4e5/__online.html

ما احلى الحريه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9558865/cbca4e69/__online.html

نفس الخبز 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9559341/4a786076/__online.html


----------



## cobcob (10 فبراير 2007)

*أنا حملت الترانيم وشكرا جدا لتعبك*


----------



## activecover (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

*ياريت ترنيمه ترنيمة اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا
لان الرابط ده مش شغال وانتهى مدته
http://www.4shared.com/file/8928313/...___online.html​*


----------



## activecover (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

*ياريت ترنيمه ترنيمة اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا
لان الرابط ده مش شغال وانتهى مدته
http://www.4shared.com/file/8928313/...___online.html​*


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

بكرة تكون عندك


----------



## activecover (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

*شكر ليك اخى الحبيب oesi_no
بس هيا فين الترنيمه*​


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

موجودة طبعا ولا تضايق نفسك خالص 
ترنيمة اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html


----------



## meloonmax (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

شكرا


----------



## remonmoro (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بادور على ترنيمة "اسمحى لى يا اكليسيا"*

*انا شفت فريق العدرا امبابة بيعرض الترنيمة دي وعايز اعرف في اي شريط ولاي فريق ومن تاليف مين من فضلكم 
عشان انا عجباني الترنيمة جدا
وهي بالمناسبة بتخدم موضوع مهرجان الكرازة ( الكنيسة امي ) 
وهم عرضوها في كنيسة مارجرجس نزلة السمان بالهرم وكسروا بيها الدنيا وفازوا بالمركز الاول مستوي اول وفريق الملاك ميخائيل امبابة فازوا بالمركز الاول مستوي ثاني ( الترانيم كلها من تأليفم ) وانا بقوله مبروك للفريقين

                            remon ramzy*


----------

